# black spots



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I dont know if they have always been there but im seeing little black spot on my macs tail....the base of the tail mostly one or two in the center and also one or two on his body real close to his tail i tryed to get pics but it very hard to do ill try again later after he calms.

My mac is about 7in and he is almost 4yrs old maybe the spots are from age but this is my first P so i dont know what markings they develope over time. if anyone could help i would be very greatful thanks


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

sounds like a possible active or inactive parasite, have you had it for 4 years or just recently accuire it? Try to get some pics and im sure some people on here can tell you for sure what the problem is.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I have had him almost all 4 years nobody had him b4 me i got him from a lps..... when i got him he wasnt a full inch yet

I looked at old pic from last year and i see the area at the base of his tail is dark but i cant see if it has the spots


----------



## Pete88 (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a black pirhana that has a couple black spots as well, they look like blackheads. He is about 4.5" long and I did not notice them when I bought him about a week ago. Could this be color change?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

without pic any other ideals???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pete88 said:


> I have a black pirhana that has a couple black spots as well, they look like blackheads. He is about 4.5" long and I did not notice them when I bought him about a week ago. Could this be color change?


Since Serras are all wild-caught, it's most likely just a harmless parasite that will soon go away on it's own.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

no big deal those parisites as i was told cant do any harm as they need a host after the fish like a bird that eats the fish i looked it up also


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I doubt it very much since the fish is 4 years old. Possibly something was introduced via live feedings if you indulge in that. If not, I would not worry about it as long as the fish is healthy.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

no live feeders.... im going to try getting pics again thanks


----------

